# Fische - ja oder nein?



## brombeere (11. Okt. 2019)

Halli hallo,
mein Freund hat seit neuestem die Idee bei sich einen Teich zu bauen und mit Fischen zu besetzen. Er hat bereits einen genauen Plan zum Bau des Teiches gemacht. Die Fläche des Teich beträgt ca. 4 qm und das Wasservolumen liegt bei 950 Liter. Sein Plan ist es in diesen Teich 7 Goldfische zu setzen. 5 sind ca. 15cm lang und die anderen sind um die 10cm lang. Noch ca. 25 Moderließchen und das sollte es dann sein. Gute Wasserwerte und Teichpflege sind (so wie ich ihn kenne) vorausgesetzt. Ist diese Menge an Fischbesatz in Ordnung? 
Gruß __ Brombeere


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Okt. 2019)

Nein, ist er nicht!
Viel zu wenig Wasser für viel zu viel Fisch!

Sind die Fische sterilisiert? Aus den 7 Goldfischen werden in 2 Jahren 100.
Wie groß werden denn Goldfische? Ich stelle diese Frage ganz bewußt an dich zurück. Belies dich bitte zuerst über die Haltung von Tieren/Fischen. Das kann dir niemand abnehmen.

__ Moderlieschen sollten noch klar gehen.


----------



## Whyatt (12. Okt. 2019)

Und vielleicht auch schon einmal an den Winter denken.
Wo sind die Fische dann?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Die Fische werden wohl im Teich bleiben, vermute ich,
Denn


> Die Fläche des Teich beträgt ca. 4 qm und das Wasservolumen liegt bei 950 Liter.


würde ein Tiefe von 2,37m (oder bei nicht gleichmäßiger Tiefe, im kleinen Bereich noch tiefer) ergeben und somit ausreichend sein.


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2019)

Hallo __ Brombeere,
finde ich ja alles ein bißchen merkwürden, wie Du fragst . 


brombeere schrieb:


> 5 sind ca. 15cm lang und die anderen sind um die 10cm lang.


Woher weiß er das jetzt schon, wie groß die Fische sind, wenn er den Teich mal gerade plant. ? 
Kommen die dann von Dir ? 
Empfehle Deinem Freund doch bitte mal, sich vorher schlau zu lesen, sei es hier im Forum, oder im Internet allgemein. 
Bei dem Angebot im www . muß keiner mehr dumm durch die Welt laufen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> würde ein Tiefe von 2,37m (oder bei nicht gleichmäßiger Tiefe, im kleinen Bereich noch tiefer) ergeben und somit ausreichend sein.


Kannst du mir das bitte mal vorrechnen ??


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Habe bei der Fläche von 4qm eine Seitenlänge von 2 x 2 m angenommen. Und das Volumen ist mit 950 l angegeben. Und dann rechnen lassen.
https://www.mathepower.com/quader.php

edit: Hast recht, ist falsch, wären dann 9,5 Kubik und nicht 0,95. 
Das ist eine seichte Pfütze. Da quälen sich die Goldfische ja schon in den warmen Monaten.


----------



## Zacky (12. Okt. 2019)

Hier ist sicher nur das Komma falsch gesetzt. Bei 4 m² Fläche und 950 l Volumen ist die Beckentiefe 23,8 cm.


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2019)

Gisela, das ist eine Quaderberechnung, die man schlecht bei einem Gartenteich anwenden kann 
Schau mal da : 

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2679459_-pe-becken-1-000-liter-oase.html
Da passen 1000 Liter Wasser rein. würdest Du da 


brombeere schrieb:


> 7 Goldfische zu setzen. 5 sind ca. 15cm lang und die anderen sind um die 10cm lang. Noch ca. 25 Moderließchen


diese Menge reinsetzen ???


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Die Quaderberechnung kannst schon in etwa anwenden. Aber man (Frau) sollte das mit dem Komma dann auch richtig machen.

Dank Deiner Nachfrage ist mir das dann doch noch aufgefallen.
Hab hier ja auch 2 Betonpfützen, zwar ungleich tief und andere Abmaße, aber vom Volumen ähnlich. Und deshalb hab ich in meinen Pfützen im Sommer nur Zebrabärblinge und Guppy’s drin, in den kälteren Zeiten eben nur Pflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Aber man (Frau) sollte das mit dem Komma dann auch richtig machen.


Genau da haperts bei mir auch immer  , deshalb bin ich einfach nur vom Volumen ausgegangen.

Danke Zacky 
Hier ist sicher nur das Komma falsch gesetzt. Bei 4 m² Fläche und 950 l Volumen ist die Beckentiefe 23,8 cm.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (12. Okt. 2019)

Hatte bei a und b Meter eingegeben und beim Volumen gepennt, also Liter statt Kubik. Und somit das mit dem Komma voll verpeilt. Beim vorherigen im Kopf rechnen war mir das mit dem Komma auch nicht aufgefallen. (Ich sollte vor dem ersten Kaffee keine solchen Sachen machen).


----------



## brombeere (12. Okt. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht!
> Viel zu wenig Wasser für viel zu viel Fisch!
> 
> Sind die Fische sterilisiert? Aus den 7 Goldfischen werden in 2 Jahren 100.
> ...



Hallo, es gibt in der Nähe einen Tümpel, der vor 15 Jahren angelegt wurde. Irgendjemand hat dort mal Goldis reingeschmissen. Jetzt leben da tausende von Goldfischen. Da wir das bereits für meinen Teich häufig ausprobiert haben, kennen wir die "normalen" Größen der Fische. Sein Teich allerdings ist an der tiefsten Stelle 80cm. Als a und b kann man angeben 2,7 x 1,5 Meter.


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Okt. 2019)

> Jetzt leben da tausende von Goldfischen.


Du hast einen Rechtschreibfehler im Satz.
Korrekt muß es heißen: Jetzt überleben da tausende von Goldfischen.

Du denkst, was Natur ist, kann nicht falsch sein? Falsch!
Das ist keine Natur, da hat der Mensch rein gepfuscht.

Nochmals nein, du kennst die Größen von Goldfischen nicht. Sie sind nicht mehr gewachsen, weil die Über/Lebensbedingungen so schlecht sind.

Mein Tip: Rate ihm von Goldfischen ab, dem Tier zuliebe.

Wer Fische halten will, soll bitte auch für entsprechendes Volumen und Tiefe sorgen. Die Temperaturen Sommer/Winter werden sich bei 1000 Litern immer in gefährlichen Bereichen bewegen.

So, ich bin jetzt raus hier. Es ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Okt. 2019)

Moin __ Brombeere,



brombeere schrieb:


> Da wir das bereits für meinen Teich häufig ausprobiert haben


ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses "häufig" bedeutet ihr habt nach dem alsbaldigem Verlust der Tiere gleich wieder welche aus dem Tümpel geholt.
Ich hoffe ich liege falsch?! 

Wenn Du von uns Hilfe bei der Planung erwartest, dann setze Dich bitte mit der Kritik auseinander, denn es geht uns allen um das Wohl der Tiere.


----------



## brombeere (20. Okt. 2019)

Hallo,
offensichtlich wurde hier einiges falsch verstanden. Es gab noch nie Verluste. Alle meine Fische sind aus dem Tümpel und wir haben oft zusammen Fische gekeschert. Bei mir und meinen Nachbarn leben die Fische seit ein 1,5 Jahren und noch keiner ist gestorben. Es wurden höchstens Moderließchen von Fröschen vertilgt. Sehr wohl geht es auch mir um das Wohl der Tiere, sonst hätte ich diesen Beitrag ja auch nicht eröffnet. Trotzdem vielen Dank an euch für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Okt. 2019)

Gut, damit ist das Missverständnis schon mal aus dem Weg geräumt.

Trotzdem bleibe auch ich bei der Meinung, dass Goldfische nicht zu der geplanten Teichgröße passen (ob 1000 oder 2000l).
Für die Goldfische bräuchte man noch einen Raubfisch, der die Gelege und Jungfische dezimiert. Aber damit hättest Du wieder zusätzlichen Besatz und dieser schafft auch nicht alle Fische zu vertilgen. 
Die Weibchen brauchen Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, um sich von dem Laichstress zu erholen, sonst gehen sie Dir hinterher ein. 
Bei einem kleinen Teich sehe ich da wenig Chancen. 

Gibt es denn keine Bilder von dem Vorhaben oder mal genaue Planungsdaten mit den Maßen, Art der Filterung, Wintervorbereitung, etc.? 

Ich will Dich sicherlich nicht von Eurem Vorhaben abhalten einen Fischteich zu bauen, aber es müssen gewisse Parameter beachtet werden, um hinterher auch Spaß an dem Teich zu haben.


----------

